# Fun with HTML!



## gamecat (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry, had to try using title tags...

<title>Yep, I'm good.</title>

Prolly wont work


----------



## gamecat (Jun 25, 2003)

parsed but didnt work


----------



## Blacksway (Jun 25, 2003)

Title is only useful inside the head tag of an html page. WOnt have much effect inside the body I'm afraid


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

<marquee>This is a test....Been some time but figure, lets see if it works...</marquee>


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

That brings back some memories.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 25, 2003)

<table border=0 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0 bgcolor="#000000"><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr></table>


The winner is me!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

<table border="1" width="383" height="106">
    <tr>
      <td width="383" height="106"><font color="#FFFF00">Fun with tables -</font>
        <p> <font color="#FFFF00">
        <marquee behavior="slide">SLIDE</marquee>
        </font>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
  <table border="1" width="208" height="37">
    <tr>
      <td width="208" height="37"></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *<html><body>
> <p>
> <marquee>This is a test....Been some time but figure, lets see if it works...</marquee>
> </p></body></html> *




You used Frontpage for that?!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You used Frontpage for that?! *




To my shame - yes but it is fast.    And I hate to say this, I did not remember the tags!


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *<table border=0 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0 bgcolor="#000000"><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#720000"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td></tr><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#cccccc"></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor="#777777"></td></tr></table>
> 
> 
> The winner is me!  *




That's some sweet table/mosaic work, Psi!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 25, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To my shame - yes but it is fast.    And I hate to say this, I did not remember the tags!   *




Here's a site that's good for basic to mid-range HTML:
HTML Code Tutorial


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here's a site that's good for basic to mid-range HTML:
> HTML Code Tutorial *




I know the code but if you don't use them and if you get use to using short cuts, skills fall to the wayside.


----------



## gamecat (Jun 30, 2003)

maybe a second head tag'll do it...

<head>
<title>Hah! gamecat wins!</title>
</head>


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 30, 2003)

<table border=0 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=0 bgcolor="#000000"><tr><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#006060”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td></tr><tr>
<td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#777777”></td><td width=7 height=7 bgcolor=“#cccccc”></td></tr></table>

Cool...And I've never used HTML before...


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 30, 2003)

I hope you didn't do that manually. 

The trick is a find/replace function


```
[color=#FFFFFF]txyxyxyxyxyxyxyxr
tyxyx#####xyxyxyr
txyxy#yxy#yxyxyxr
tyxyx#xyx#xyxyxyr
txyxy#####yxyxyxr
tyxyxyxyxyxyxyxyr[/color]
```

then replace 
t with {tr}
r with {/tr}
x with {td bgcolor="#color1"}{/td}
y with {td bgcolor="#color2"}{/td}
and
# with {td bgcolor="#color3"}{/td}


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 1, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *I hope you didn't do that manually.
> 
> The trick is a find/replace function
> 
> ...




I'm a smiley artist in my spare time, so I'm certainly not dumb enough to do something like that without find/replace.
Sadly, EN World doesn't have colourful enough Smileys for me to showcase my work.


----------

